# Negatives and noobs



## Firelance (May 31, 2004)

Hey I was wondering if any of the noobs in this place have the same problems with negatives and stuff. I mean dust, spots, scratches...
And does any of the not-so-noobisch-anymore people remember this from there earlier days in photography? If so, how long did it take you to get rid of these annoying 'damages' on your negs?

Thanks


----------



## ksmattfish (May 31, 2004)

Wash properly.  Sometimes a wash aid helps with water spots and streaks.

Don't use a film squeegee.

Dry in a dust free environment.

As soon as they are dry, cut and store in the proper storage sheets.  Store in a dust free area.

Always handle with care.  That's about all you can do.  

One of my most important pieces of darkroom equipment is a small vacuum that is only used for cleaning darkroom and camera equipment.


----------



## Prophet (Jun 30, 2004)

Rubber gloves! Big help. I use medical rubber gloves that my wife horks from work. They do wonders for keeping finger prints off film and papers as well as keeps the chems off my hands. I got tired of my tongs doing damage.

-Jeremy-


----------

